# "Opposites" Winner



## Fin (Jun 29, 2014)

Let's join in to give our congratulations to *Gumby* and *PiP* for winning the _Opposites_ challenge with their entries *A Dumb Cluck’s Point of View* and *Opposites Attract*. They'll receive the Laureate award and will choose July's theme.


----------



## escorial (Jun 29, 2014)

well done


----------



## Pandora (Jun 29, 2014)

:applause: Congrats fine ladies!


----------



## aj47 (Jul 1, 2014)

Way to go!!!!!  Congrats to both of y'all.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks guys! And congrats, PiP!


----------



## Ariel (Jul 1, 2014)

Grats, ladies!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 2, 2014)

Well done, ladies!


----------



## Greimour (Jul 2, 2014)

Congrats,


----------

